# Super Pet Expo



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

anyone going to the super pet expo in King of Prussia PA Feb 15-17? I will be there with my Ambullies.

http://www.superpetexpo.com/index.php


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I could never go it is too far away and I have too many animals to take care of.

My dog training club and Pheasants Forever are joining forces and we are putting on a GameFair/Pet Expose this summer. I don't know how well it will turn out as none of us have done anything like this before but it will be a good learning experience.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

thats cool! there are a couple other shows coming up that might be around your area. 


Is anyone else going?


----------



## vader's mom (Feb 6, 2008)

There is a good chance I might be there.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

vader's mom- hit me up with a pm if you can make it and what day you think you could make it. Im trying to see other pit bull owners/lovers there. I hope there are a few!


----------

